

Startups: Just say NO to outsourcing, contracting, and distributed teams - sneakersneaker
http://k9.vc/NoOutsourcing

======
kls
Title should include, "if you are going to seek funding". While I agree on
outsourcing and consultants (even though I am one). Keeping your "tribal
knowledge" in house is critical. I have worked with many distributed teams,
and have come to believe that it can be just as efficient as in house so long
as your team selection is skilled at working in a distributed fashion. There
are a good deal of cost reductions in a properly distributed team that relies
on communication mediums such as Skype, which can be a god send for those that
are self funding their ventures. Not everyone is looking for venture funds and
some of this advice is just plain bad and counter productive for those that
are not.

